# NVE love only



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Thers a lot of hate for our beloved Nick Van Exellent. So please only post in this thread if you have something positive to say about him. Post you favorite comments or plays or whatever.


I loved when he told the media F the Kings!!


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

It's about time for this kind of thread. Good look. 


When Nick gets hot I don't think there's any player in the league that can hit shots like he can. Fadeaway threes, impossible runners in the lane, half court shots...he hits them all when he's unconscious.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I love Van Exel, he's a top ten favorite for me. He is fearless, and when he's on no one can stop him.

Also, it won't last for more than a day or two, but I've given him my avatar for a bit


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

What about against the Blazers when he broke assignment to make the diving steal; Its refreshing to see a star sacrifice his body.


Those mid range floaters


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I loved his shadow boxing and when he lowered the roof, before the Mavs time but still...

God it sucks that we won't get to watch him in the playoffs.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

*Van Exel's loves and hates.*

http://www.dallasbasketball.com/headline_F.asp?pr=

I hope he signs back with the mavericks after this year with his player option. :heart:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Van Exel's loves and hates.*



> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> http://www.dallasbasketball.com/headline_F.asp?pr=
> 
> I hope he signs back with the mavericks after this year with his player option. :heart:


You think he would really be willing to take that big a pay cut?

-Petey


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Van Exel's loves and hates.*



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> You think he would really be willing to take that big a pay cut?
> ...


Payton and Malone did. Keep in mind that Van Exel has no rings. I just hope that Van Exel isn't too mad at the Mavs. He had a great relationship with Dirk, Steve, Michael and the rest of the team. I'd hate to see the trade damper that. Plus I'd like him to come back, get a ring, and retire a Mav.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He is going to ROAST y'all on October 30th!

I'm just glad that he finally has another team to direct his animosity to instead of us.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> He is going to ROAST y'all on October 30th!
> 
> I'm just glad that he finally has another team to direct his animosity to instead of us.


Yeah, we are really worried about Golden State.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Van Exel's loves and hates.*



> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> 
> 
> Payton and Malone did. Keep in mind that Van Exel has no rings. I just hope that Van Exel isn't too mad at the Mavs. He had a great relationship with Dirk, Steve, Michael and the rest of the team. I'd hate to see the trade damper that. Plus I'd like him to come back, get a ring, and retire a Mav.


Payton and Malone are definitely the exception, not the rule. I have a feeling that we're going to hear their willingness to take paycuts be brought up a lot in situations like this.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> He is going to ROAST y'all on October 30th!
> 
> I'm just glad that he finally has another team to direct his animosity to instead of us.


Even if he does roast us for 40 points, the final will still be Dallas 120 GS 70. :laugh:


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Even if he does roast us for 40 points, the final will still be Dallas 120 GS 70. :laugh:


Win-Win situation for me.

Win: Dallas Wins
Win: Nick gets back at his old team, a little.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Even if he does roast us for 40 points, the final will still be Dallas 120 GS 70. :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: 
Very likely. :yes: 



> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> 
> 
> Win-Win situation for me.
> ...


Golden State ain't gonna beat da Mavs, so I agree with this.


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

with your defense 40 for NVE wouldn't be a problem


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Van Exel's loves and hates.*



> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> 
> 
> Payton and Malone did. Keep in mind that Van Exel has no rings. I just hope that Van Exel isn't too mad at the Mavs. He had a great relationship with Dirk, Steve, Michael and the rest of the team. I'd hate to see the trade damper that. Plus I'd like him to come back, get a ring, and retire a Mav.


Because Payton and Malone did, that doesn't mean that NVE will. Also NVE didn't or hasn't made as much money as those 2 have.

-Petey


----------



## SlamDunkShot (Jul 24, 2003)

Nick was great to watch last season. he seemed to score whenever he wanted to...one of the real clutch players on the team. watch out next season...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SlamDunkShot</b>!
> Nick was great to watch last season. he seemed to score whenever he wanted to...one of the real clutch players on the team. watch out next season...


Its amazing how the only thing some people remember is when
Nick was hot. I love NVE but lets stop overvalueing the guy.

He was a very good player overall for the Mavericks and he did
have some great games and he did make some big shots but so
did Dirk, Nash and Finley.

I remember NVE on his 1 for 18 stretch in the playoffs the year
before. With NVE you get the good but you also get the bad.
When he is in his "I am going to score" mode it can be great but
it can also be really bad when he is not making most of his
shots. He can get the entire team standing around watching.
When he is doing that he does not get everyone else involved.

Don't get me wrong there were times when the Mavs needed him
to get hot and he did. But I trust Dirk, Nash and Fin to take the
big shot just as much as I do Nick.

So the idea that "there is nobody to take the big shot anymore
now that Nick is gone" is ridiculous. 

So I still love NVE for what he did, but there is no doubt that we
are a better team after the trade.


----------



## SlamDunkShot (Jul 24, 2003)

i didn't really get to see a lot of Mavericks games, so i didn't see him on his off days very much.

but i agree that the team is better because of the trade. really looking forward to the maverics this season...


----------

